# kleinerer oder größerer Sattel, wenn man genau dazwischen liegt?



## aibeekey (6. April 2017)

Hej @Ergon_Bike Team,

wenn man genau zwischen den Größen liegt, sollte man dann tendenziell den größeren oder den kleineren Nehmen?

Im speziellen:

11,3 cm Sitzknochenabstand und der SME3

Größe S geht von 9-11 und M geht von 11-13cm Sitzknochenabstand

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## frytom (7. April 2017)

Da kommen (eigentlich) immer noch +1 (sportliche Position) - +3 (aufrechte Position) cm hinzu, es sei denn du fährst Rennrad. Der Sitzknochenabstand wird ja von den Zentren der Höcker aus gemessen, es ist nicht der freie Platz dazwischen gemeint. Ergo damit die Sitzhöcker komplett aufliegen, muss mindestens noch 1 cm hinzuaddiert werden. Je steifer das Becken, desto tendenziell breiter wird der auszuwählende Sattel.

Ich würde in deinem Fall für Größe M plädieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (7. April 2017)

Hey frytom,
Was du meinst, sind die Angaben von Sq-lab. Ergon nimmt nur den sitzknochenabstand.
Liege auch knapp über den 11cm und hab den größeren genommen. Dachte mir: je mehr Auflage, um so mehr halt.
Seltsamerweise gabs deutliche Unterschiede zwischen der Messung auf dem ergon-gel, und der Pappe...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (7. April 2017)

...
... ene mene meck, und der muß weg!

*DEN* passenden Sattel gibt es nicht!
O.K., wenn man natürlich fest daran glaubt daß *DER* Sattel der richtige ist, dann wird man natürlich auch immer ohne irgendwelche Unangenehmheit darauf sitzen.
Dann spielt es aber auch keine Rolle ob der Sattel auch nur annähernd paßt.

Manch einer würde womöglich auf einem einfachst "gestrickten" Sattel von Wittkop (aus'm Stadtradniedrigpreissegment) zu *fast* 100% perfekt sitzen, nur was würde die Empfindungs- und Gefühlsbehörde für Mautenbeikoptik wohl dazu sagen?

Ist jetzt zwar schwere Kost die ich hier schreibe, aber eben leider genau so.


----------



## aibeekey (7. April 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> ...
> ... ene mene meck, und der muß weg!
> 
> *DEN* passenden Sattel gibt es nicht!
> ...



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Den langen Text hättest du dir auch sparen können...

Irgendwo muss man ja anfangen zu testen. Und S und M gleichzeitig testen geht ja schlecht. Außer man hat ein Tandem 

Danke an die anderen Antworten schonmal


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. April 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Hej @Ergon_Bike Team,
> 
> wenn man genau zwischen den Größen liegt, sollte man dann tendenziell den größeren oder den kleineren Nehmen?
> 
> ...




Hi @marx.,

Auf welcher Art von Bike wirst du den SME3 montieren und wie groß ist deine Sattelüberhöhung?
Wenn du den Sattel auf einem Enduro montieren möchtest, würden wir dir eher zu Größe M raten. Hier kannst du sicher sein, dass du im Sitzen auf jeden Fall genügend Auflagefläche für deine Sitzknochen haben wirst. Mehr Fläche (auf dem Sattel) pro Kraft (dein Gewicht) ergibt logischer Weise weniger Druck, da dieser auf der größeren Fläche verteilt wird.


----------



## aibeekey (10. April 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi @marx.,
> 
> Auf welcher Art von Bike wirst du den SME3 montieren und wie groß ist deine Sattelüberhöhung?
> Wenn du den Sattel auf einem Enduro montieren möchtest, würden wir dir eher zu Größe M raten. Hier kannst du sicher sein, dass du im Sitzen auf jeden Fall genügend Auflagefläche für deine Sitzknochen haben wirst. Mehr Fläche (auf dem Sattel) pro Kraft (dein Gewicht) ergibt logischer Weise weniger Druck, da dieser auf der größeren Fläche verteilt wird.



Hej und danke für die Antwort schonmal.

Es geht um ein Giant Reign, also Enduro mit nicht ganz kurzem Reach 
Sattelüberhöhung sollte so knapp 10cm betragen, allerdings hab ich Recht lange Arme, was das ganze wieder kompensiert.

Bezüglich des Gewichts und Fläche hab ich aber dann gleich noch eine Frage:
Wäre es bei leichten Fahrern dann eigentlich ratsamer einen SMA zu nehmen? Je weniger Gewicht desto weniger sinke ich ja dann auch ein und desto höher wieder die punktuelle Belastung für die Sitzknochen oder?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr die Sättel für ein "Idealgewicht" designed?
Wenn ich jetzt nur 65kg auf die Waage bringe, ist der SME ja viel härter als bei einem 90kg Fahrer?!


----------



## HarryBeast (20. September 2017)

Darf ich mich hier dranhängen? Sitzknochenabstand ist 13cm, damit genau zwischen M und L. Denke über einen SMC3 Comp nach, allerdings für‘s Rennrad bzw Cyclocrosser mit 7cm Sattelüberhöhung. Der SMC3 müsste eher was für mich sein als der für diesen Einsatzzweck eigentlich gedachte SRX3, da ich einen stärker ausgeprägten Mittelkanal und höher gezogenes Sattelheck bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. September 2017)

Hallo Harry,
wir raten immer dazu, zu der breiteren Variante zu greifen, insofern man sich zwischen zwei Größen befindet.
Zusätzlich stellt sich dabei die Frage, ob Du eher sportlich ambitioniert fährst? In diesem Fall bietet sich wieder die schmalere Variante an. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## HarryBeast (21. September 2017)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. September 2017)

Kein Problem! You're welcome.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (14. Januar 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Gewichts und Fläche hab ich aber dann gleich noch eine Frage:
> Wäre es bei leichten Fahrern dann eigentlich ratsamer einen SMA zu nehmen? Je weniger Gewicht desto weniger sinke ich ja dann auch ein und desto höher wieder die punktuelle Belastung für die Sitzknochen oder?
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr die Sättel für ein "Idealgewicht" designed?
> Wenn ich jetzt nur 65kg auf die Waage bringe, ist der SME ja viel härter als bei einem 90kg Fahrer?!



@Ergon_Bike Ist zwar ne Weile her, aber das würde mich prinzipiell nach wie vor interessieren


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Januar 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike Ist zwar ne Weile her, aber das würde mich prinzipiell nach wie vor interessieren



Hey marx,
der SMA ist komfortabler im Sitzbereich, da das Polster weicher ist als beim SME. Leichtere Fahrer würden weniger schnell einsinken als schwere Fahrer, vorausgesetzt der Sitztyp und Sitzposition sind gleich. Jedoch ist das Fahrergewicht nicht ausschließlich ein Kriterium für die Sattelwahl. Es ist auch abhängig von der Gewöhnung der Sitzknochen, Einsatzbereich, Sitztyp, Sitzposition und Einsatzdauer. 

Wenn Du mehr Komfort beim Mountainbiken suchst und eher zu Problemen im Sitzknochenbereich neigst, dann solltest Du zum SMA greifen.

Ich hoffe, die Antwort war aufschluss- und hilfreich für Dich, marx.

Liebe Grüße aus Koblenz


----------

